# Wild Cocobolo with skull and crossbones



## Weasel (Jun 18, 2012)

This is the wildest, most figured Cocobolo I've seen. The band is stainless steel.



















$35 and I'll pay the postage to anywhere in the U.S.


----------



## Weasel (Jun 18, 2012)

SOLD.....


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

That was a sweet call.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Very nice call Dave !


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

That is a beauty Dave


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

That's one sexy beast!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

TMI


----------



## HowlinRed (Feb 3, 2011)

Dang! That sure is NICE!


----------



## Weasel (Jun 18, 2012)

Thanks for the kind comments.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Very cool! Good thing they were fast on the trigger!


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

:hunter2:


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Any chance of that same band on another call? I am interested in one...


----------



## Juanjo332 (Nov 7, 2012)

Whoa that's nice!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Love those calls Weasel ! They look bada$$ !!


----------



## Weasel (Jun 18, 2012)

Chris Miller said:


> Any chance of that same band on another call? I am interested in one...


I have more of those bands and will put a few of them on future calls.


----------

